# Agnus Dei.



## Northerner (May 28, 2012)

I know that Agnus Dei, from the Catholic Latin Mass, has been set to music by many composers.
A few days ago I was watching a detective drama, called Midsomer Murders, on the UK television channel ITV3.
I really liked the short piece of music at the beginning of the programme and found out it was a version of Agnus Dei probably written by the British composer, Jim Parker, who is associated with the TV series, and has done other musical work for UK television companies.
I would be particularly interested in any opinions about this short piece because as I found out the details I noticed it was mentioned on another Internet website. The writer here was critical of the piece suggesting it did not compare in quality to many other versions. It was not clear why he had this view unless it was partly due to the length of the piece of music.
If anyone cares to listen go into You Tube, type in Midsomer Murders-Agnus Dei. The music lasts just over 2 minutes.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

It wasn't half bad, but certainly far from my favorite setting of the Agnus Dei. I thought that it sounded a bit simplistic and as you mentioned, it's pretty short. It is nice for what it is, but I wouldn't personally compare it to some of the other settings out there. I'm personally a die-hard fan of the Agnus Dei from Beethoven's Missa Solemnis!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This thread inspired me to listen to Agnus Deis, not in the context of requiem masses as I usually do but one after the other from all over the history of classical music. I have 220 apparently (the power of a digital library) and listening to them on shuffle is certainly interesting, they seem to fit together quite well. Never heard Parker's music, will have to seek it out.


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2012)

Stargazer said:


> It wasn't half bad, but certainly far from my favorite setting of the Agnus Dei. I thought that it sounded a bit simplistic and as you mentioned, it's pretty short. It is nice for what it is, but I wouldn't personally compare it to some of the other settings out there. I'm personally a die-hard fan of the Agnus Dei from Beethoven's Missa Solemnis!


So you haven't heard the setting before which suggests it is a modern composition?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikipedia states that it is composed by Jim Parker (born 1934).


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

quack said:


> This thread inspired me to listen to Agnus Deis, not in the context of requiem masses as I usually do but one after the other from all over the history of classical music. I have 220 apparently (the power of a digital library) and listening to them on shuffle is certainly interesting, they seem to fit together quite well. Never heard Parker's music, will have to seek it out.


Now I am bummed out. I only have 54 ... so far.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry, but I found it competent but banal. Nothing interesting in the melody, the harmony or the arrangement.

Obviously it is short - it has to fit a purpose as does the clip below. Nothing wrong in that - just don't think that it is an intellectual, spiritual reflection of the text. Comparing it to Beethoven is beside the point, as the pieces have different purposes. It's a commodity which has the potential to be a work of art but, in this case, doesn't reach that state. Think of it as a craft-work, perhaps.

The idea that tv shows can be dignified by the inclusion of a "classical" vocal piece setting a Latin text is hardly new. At least, when the BBC took this path with _Tinker, tailor, soldier, spy_, they purchased the services of a rather better composer - Geoffrey Burgon:






Consider the phrase lengths (determined by the text), the modulations (eg at 0:19), and the modest (and therefore cheap) but telling orchestration.


----------

